# Makita MAC700 2 HP Air Compressor



## lysdexic

I notice that Amazon mixes and combines the customer reviews for both the MAC700 and the MAC2400. This certainly makes it difficult to differentiate the two. it is interesting that the 2400 is rated @ 79dB and the 700 is rated at 80dB.

I appreciate your review as I am in the market for a small shop/DIY compressor.


----------



## Resurrected

I hate to stir but this seems bias since you sell tools. I always thought the reveiws were for users of the tools. Not someone making a living. Maybe this is Lumberjocks new route their takin and its not good.


----------



## chickenguru

I bought the same one about 6 months ago and it very nice. Its quiet mind you kinda heavy (I think 54 lbs )not that portable but I dont mind that. I also last weekend used a impact gun to take snow tires off and it worked better than I thought. It removed 3 nuts fast and had to wait a minute for it to fill the tank back up. Like I sais better than I thought seeing how this is in my driveway. Going to install a a line from my basement shop so I can hook up outside without moving the compressor. I dont regret buying this compressor.


----------



## devann

I'm with Resurrected. I'd like to hear from someone that has been using the tool for a while. 
Just looking at this model I'd reject it because it's a single tank. With a twin tank stacked one on top of the other and plumbed properly you'll have a wet tank ,the one on bottom that the compressor is piped to and a dryer tank, the one that you have the regulater hooked up to. The nail guns work better with the dryer air, and gravity makes the the bottom tank wetter. I've noticed the difference between the two when I drain them. Beware I've seen Hitachi get it backwards, something to think about.


----------



## PCM

I've had this compressor for two years. I bought it because of noise issues. It is a pleasure to use but not a pleasure to move being somewhat heavy. It is very quite for a compressor. I can comfortably run it in my basement shop without disturbing the family. Additionally, the prior oiless compressor (Devilbus) was obnoxiously noisy and I dreaded using it. I agree that its best used for nailers and inflation, not constant fill air tools. Overall, I am extremely satisfied with this product.


----------



## chickenguru

Just did brother in laws snow tires on sunday and worked all 5 lug nuts this time with no waiting. I did install a knot/tangle free hose that was 25 ft longer hose maybe that helped from doing 3 or the torque was a bit less. Anyways I like it and would buy again. Bought at home Depot at 20% off.


----------



## TLA

I have this compressor and have been very happy with it. Noise levels are good and will run a framing nailer without too much problems. If you're framing and going fast, it will cycle every 4-5 nails, but great for smaller projects with a finish nailer.


----------



## flatthead

If I were going from jobsite to jobsite every day I might consider getting a cheap dewalt since their so light, and just buy another when it breaks down. But otherwise there's no comparison to the makita. I did my homework on this one and one of the biggest differences is that the Makita compressors have a cast iron cylinder chamber, not aluminum, in the pump, and the Makita pump also has a bigger piston (they call it Big bore). This makes the pump recover faster and i've definitely noticed the difference with the mac2400 I picked up. the MAC700 has the same cast iron parts as the mac2400 so you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

I have this compressor & the MAC4200. I don't use large volumes of air so I nixed the idea of purchasing a "large" upright in lieu of these two workhorses. I purchased the 4200 first and found it to be WAY to heavy to make it practical as a portable compressor, so it stays put in my shop on a custom wheeled base. The 2400 is my portable compressor. While it is in the shop it finds a home on the opposite side of the room from the 4200 so air is never far away.

These compressors are extremely quiet and cycle quickly. Great tools.


----------



## GarryP

I also have the MAC700 and I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## dhazelton

Old thread I know, but just bought one Saturday to replace the PC pancake (which I think just had a stuck check valve and I've since repaired). The noise difference is HUGE - the Makita is so quiet in comparison. The weight difference is also HUGE - I hope I never have to carry the Makita up a couple flights of stairs. No comparison in quality of build though.


----------

